# Central Florida Kenpo



## shtygolfr (Dec 20, 2004)

If anyone knows of a Kenpo school in Central Florida please let me know.  I studied at American Kenpo Institute in Pompano Beach (Dave Miller) for a yr. and was quickly addicted.  Since moving up to Lakeland, I have not been able to find a school (Thats still open).  Everything I find on the web through yellowpages has been closed. 

Tampa and/or Orlando area or anywhere in between.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 22, 2004)

Check with Professor Lee Wedlake @ www.lwkarate.com


----------

